

VeriFone Punches Square, Launches iPhone-based Card Reader - lnguyen
http://gigaom.com/2009/12/08/verifone-punches-square-launches-iphone-based-card-reader/

======
wmf
Details: <http://www.paywaremobile.com/>

Most likely requires a merchant account, while the whole point of Square is
that it doesn't.

